# Ubuntu 7.10 fait revivre mon PC acheté en 2000



## zebulon35 (7 Février 2008)

une petite histoire pour ceux qui hésiteraient encore...

en 2000 j'achetai un pc pour la famille:
windows millénium (un cauchemar !)
amd duron 750 MHz
ram 384 Mo 
carte graphique nvidia geforce mx2 :  32 Mo

en 2004, en ayant franchement marre de rebooter de défragmenter et d'être au service du PC (au lieu qu'il soit à mon service!), je craque pour mac os x et imac G5, qui me donne toujours entière satisfaction!

cette semaine je décide de tester UBUNTU et je me renseigne ici

je teste d'abord le live cd (xubuntu puis kubuntu et enfin UBUNTU: pas de pb !) et hop j'installe Ubuntu sur le disque dur (ubuntu 7.10): la dernière version !

et çà marche parfaitement !
même la plupart des effets du bureau 3D !

c'est parfaitement réactif pour le travail de base (attention quand même pour la retouche photo etc, mon matos est qd même léger!: à réserver au mac !)

skype reconnait même ma webcam toucam philips (comme sur le mac), openoffice fonction très bien ( il se lance presque aussi vite que sur le mac avec X11 !);
j'ai encore beaucoup à apprendre sur ce nouvel environnement, mais les débuts me semblent prometteur !

quand certains (salut Bill !) nous disent qu'il faut changer de matos pour faire tourner leur dernier OS , je constate qu'UBUNTU fonctionne très bien sur mon vieux PC !

mon PC est donc réservé à l'apprentissage informatique de mes enfants!

désolé pour ce long texte, mais il faillait partager cette petite expérience ! et bravo à ceux qui dirigent http://www.ubuntu-fr.org/: une mine d'infos accessibles !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2008)

Je suis surpris que ça marche si bien avec une configutation comme celle là, car c'est vraiment maigre. Les bureaux, que ça soit KDE ou Gnome ont évolués et leurs performances graphiques demandent des PC plus puissants. Toutefois rien à voir avec le délire de Vista.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2008)

Ça tournerait peut-être encore plus rapidement avec xubuntu. Mais ça ne m'étonne pas trop que ton PC ait retrouvé une deuxième jeunesse. Vive Linux.


----------



## OncleBen31 (5 Mars 2008)

Moi, j'ai récupéré un PC de 2001 grâce a freecycle (Ceux qui ne connaisse pas devrait cliquer).  J'ai du changer l'alim et ai installé pour la première fois un linux (Kubuntu). J'ai été agréablement surpris par la facilité et la rapidité de l'installation. L'ergonomie est bonne (bien que OSX est à mon avis bien plus agréable : cf nombre de cliques pour copier un CD sur le DD). Malheureusement la mise à jour proposé par le gestionnaire de paquet m'a planté deux fois de suite mon install. conclusion je ne met pas ajours les paquets par defaut : j'ai pas essayé de voir plus loin.

Merci linux pour nous permettre de ressusciter des vieux PC, nous donner une alternative à Windows, et me permettre de jouer ainsi à WoW avec ma femme 

PS : Wao en me relisant, je viens de me rendre compte que je viens de faire de la bonne pub pour linux alors que je suis un fan (limite extrémiste et sans aucune objectivité quand sa concerne apple) de mac OSX depuis 2ans. Ca devrait donner encore plus de poids à ma remarque


----------

